

Chaplin, an Application Architecture based on Backbone.js - molily
http://9elements.com/io/?p=680

======
davidgtonge
Very nice, really clean and well commented codebase. I love what you've done
with the deferred and accumulator wrappers. Thanks for releasing this!

------
janmonschke
Why didn't you drop Backbone.js and write your own base-classes?

~~~
molily
Backbone surely has good parts we were able to use right away: the event-
driven concept in general (the Backbone.Events mixin), the Model with its
attributes and change events, the View with its conventions (element
reference, the Render pattern, free templating). Even if we couldn’t use all
parts of Backbone it was a good idea to built upon the Backbone code and these
common practices.

We dropped the Backbone.Router completely, but Backbone.History in turn is
quite decent for HTML5 history and hashchange handling, so we’re relying on
that.

Of course we could have borrowed only the code from Backbone we might need,
but I think in the long run it’s a good idea to build upon an existing library
or framework which is actively maintained, even if it doesn’t provide
everything you might need at the moment. So writing all code ourselves wasn’t
really an option for us.

------
parrispreston
This is exactly what I was waiting for. Awesome.

------
paul_railslove
whooooooooooooooop!

------
toro_duque
:O!!!

------
damohasi
nice name :)

------
captainhagbard
nice

------
thomasdavis
IMO one of the best attempts at a Javascript framework to date, look forward
to giving it a go if it survives infancy.

